# paradoxa and Pandinus imperator



## chunksofpoooo (Dec 18, 2004)

hey

i have a 10gal (wide) tank that im gonna put an emperor scorpion in and was wondering if i could possibly keep a arboreal mantid with it? I realize if the scorpion found it the mantid would be promtly devoured, but paradoxa and emperor scorpions have very similar requirements and im tight on space (im in college, and probably shouldnt have a mantid or scorpion anyways, but our RA doesnt care). Would it be better just to get a glass divider or what?

thanks

(excuse the name, its just my IM adress.... long story)


----------



## Andrew (Dec 18, 2004)

I wouldnt take the chance. Just get a divider.  

-Andrew


----------

